# Worldmark -- I got credited back for leaving early!



## Cathyb (Mar 17, 2006)

We had to leave Las Vegas one day early and called the Owner Services yesterday to see if I could be credited for that day.  They checked, saw that all one bedrooms had been taken for that Wednesday night and agreed I would receive my credits back.  Cool


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 17, 2006)

This is one of many flexibilities of a great system that was designed to benefit owners. I am a very happy WorldMark owner too!

Cheers,
Maria
WorldMark owners since 1999


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 17, 2006)

One last note: Got a call today from Worldmark -- my 1000 credit is good for one year only.


----------



## mtngal (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm curious - when were the credits going to expire before they were tied up in the LV reservation?  I haven't had to cancel anything in a couple of years, so this never came up for me.


----------



## kewanee (Mar 17, 2006)

Maybe I'll be the only one who thinks so, but this isn't really a good thing overall.   That means you can make 1 week reservations for red time, then 'leave early' and get your credits back when someone has taken it.  I thought they changed this a while back to prevent this.


----------



## melschey (Mar 18, 2006)

kewanee said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll be the only one who thinks so, but this isn't really a good thing overall.   That means you can make 1 week reservations for red time, then 'leave early' and get your credits back when someone has taken it.  I thought they changed this a while back to prevent this.



If I remember right she actually canceled the last day before she checked in. If that is the case it is within the rules to get your credits back if the day is booked. You are not supposed to checkin and then just leave early and get your credits back though.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 18, 2006)

Melschey is correct.  We made a 7 night reservation over 13 months ago with the full intention of staying the whole time.  Two days before we were to leave I had to agree to an important appointment that was on Wed. -- supposedly our last night in Vegas.  I called WM and was given a new Reservation number and showing 6 night reservation.  I was then told that if they 'rent' my room for Wednesday night I should call Owner Services and ask for credit.  I did, and they credited me -- next day I got a phone call from WM restating my credit but adding that there is a one year expiration on those 1000 credits.  Hope that helps everyone to understand. Wished we could have stayed -- wasn't trying to play tricks.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 18, 2006)

mtngal:  These were my normal credits with 2 years life.  I'm too green a WM member to figure out the 'tricks of the trade'


----------



## mtngal (Mar 18, 2006)

Actually, what I was asking was if the credits you were using were this year or last year's credits.

What an interesting situation!  The rules say, "There will be a 48-hour waiting period between a cancellation and a new reservation whenever the following occurs: (1) The Owner is canceling a one-week reservation in red season and then requests to rebook the same reservation for less than a week within 60 days or less of occupancy;"  They also say, "To provide Owners with maximum opportunity for usage and to minimize vacancies, any Club Units that have not been reserved at least 48 hours (two days) before use shall be open for reservations which will be exempt from the following Guidelines:  Section C, No. 8: Length of Stay Requirements."  Does that mean that since you called to cancel that one day 48 hours before your reservation, that the length of stay requirement for red time (and the subsequent cancelation rules) don't apply?

I wonder if the reason why they gave you points good for only 1 year is because you happened to hit a Vacation Planner who did something they shouldn't have by allowing you to cancel the last day (what my guess would be, they've always given me my points back with their original expiration date).  I was originally thinking you must have had an 8 day reservation and still had a full 7 day reservation when you dropped the last day.  I think you got really lucky!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 20, 2006)

mtngal:  I just found out I had to book my regained 1100 credits by March 27 so I just called and they 'readjusted' credits used for another trip coming up in July.  I now am extremely confused!


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 20, 2006)

Cathyb:  This is to your advantage--It means they are using the 1000 credits you got back, and applying them to a different reservation, then taking 1000 credits that expire later (from the different reservation), and giving you those back.  
One must be careful when credits expire b/c the computer program does not adjust when you cancel reservations---so, you may cancel a reservation and find the credits you used for it are either expired or will expire soon, even if you borrowed all the credits for the next year.  There is no way to know when the credits expire without asking this of the reservation dept.  It's quite confusing.  I believe that when the credits expired should be on our account profile.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you lyoder -- it makes more sense now.  Heading for Fiji in July!


----------

